# Ridge cap on hip



## Eithieus (Aug 30, 2021)

This Is the termination of the panels at the peak of the hip of a 3/12 slope main roof. The main roof panel will extend to the measuring tape pictured. What are some suggestions of how to seal up the area circled just past where the main roof panel will end?


----------

